

Damian Conway on Physics and Programming - ojosilva
http://blip.tv/open-source-developers-conference/temporally-quaquaversal-virtual-nanomachine-programming-in-multiple-topologically-4466153

======
noodly
Great talk, thanks for sharing :)

I hope to see more talks on HN combining physics and programming, that explain
physics in an intuitive way to a programmer in similar way as this one does.

------
ColinWright
OK, I've watched the first 5 minutes and want to come back to it. How can I
reload the page and pick up where I left off?

~~~
ryanbraganza
[http://a8.video2.blip.tv/9280007175117/Osdc-
TemporallyQuaqua...](http://a8.video2.blip.tv/9280007175117/Osdc-
TemporallyQuaquaversalVirtualNanomachineProgrammingInMulti959.flv)

~~~
ColinWright
Thanks for the reply, but I'm still slightly confused - do I really have to
download all 500MB to be able to pick up where I left off?

~~~
yorick
<http://yow.eventer.com/events/1004/talks/1028> is another link to the talk, I
think. I'm not sure though, the beginning is a bit different.

~~~
ColinWright
Brilliant - thanks. I'll watch the first for a bit, then compare with the
second.

When I get time. Bookmarked. 'ppreciated.

------
ObnoxiousJul
I stop wondering why I program in python, and still lurk Perl community.
Python is really «least surprise» oriented, but the cost is they are lacking
enlightning ideas. :)

